# Looking for a pattern for side quiver



## redjaguar (May 6, 2003)

I was wondering if any one has a pattern for side quiver. We want a more usual pattern of cloth.

Thanks


----------



## cgthes (Feb 9, 2007)

My wife actually makes custom quivers, if you are interested. Started cuz she wanted a pink camo one for herself, has made a few more and sold at our local shop. Not sure what she does for a pattern, but she would probably make you one if you want too...she has either had fabric sent or gotten instruction and found fabric for the person.


----------



## redjaguar (May 6, 2003)

*pattern for quiver*

We would be interested in more detail about the quivers that she makes. If I can't find a pattern or decide not to make my own, i might like to have one made.
thanks


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Not a pattern but another custom quiver one of our members made:wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=642502&highlight=quiver


----------



## cgthes (Feb 9, 2007)

*Try again*

Here is a side quiver my wife made for another At'er. my wifes user name is GMT.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=651856&highlight=gmt


----------



## cgthes (Feb 9, 2007)

*one more pic*

another pic

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=645881


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

I also make quivers...you can check out my thread in the classifieds

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=664324


----------

